# More concrete and the wrong fir pump ATS



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Did Yous guys put your initials or at least your hand prints in the concrete?
I did on a FAA job and when the engineer saw it he had some words. We still had to float out the top so I just covered it over.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

kb1jb1 said:


> Did Yous guys put your initials or at least your *hand prints* in the concrete?
> I did on a FAA job and when the engineer saw it he had some words. We still had to float out the top so I just covered it over.


Everyone knows not to leave fingerprints behind at the site of a body dump... not that I'm saying there's a body under that concrete...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It seems like every 8th pour we do it ends raining on us. I hate that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The rain gave it a nice subtle exposed aggregate look. You couldn't duplicate it if you had to.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> The rain gave it a nice subtle exposed aggregate look. You couldn't duplicate it if you had to.


It also gives a nice anti slip surface.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Rain water finish


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Southeastern i like seeing your pictures as its interesting but can you resize then in Microsoft paint or some other software for us who have outback swamp internet connections.


----------

